

Damn Small PHP Frameworks. Because size does matter. - edw519
http://jeez.eu/2009/09/12/damn-small-php-frameworks-because-size-does-matter/

======
ryanwaggoner
This article focuses on the exact wrong reason you want to pick a lightweight
framework: file size. Does it really make any difference whether your
framework is 300kb vs. 3MB? Unless you're hosting off a floppy drive, no.
Total size of all the files in a framework does not really say anything about
its speed, scalability, ease of use, etc.

If you're going to compare frameworks to find one that's smaller/lighter _and
therefore faster and/or more scalable_ , that's interesting and please show me
the benchmarks, but listing a few features and the file sizes of each
framework tells me absolutely nothing useful.

~~~
basdog22
Why everyone thinks we compare things in this article? No! It is not a
comparisson list. It is a report on new, small and lightweight frameworks that
some people may not be aware of.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Sorry, but even if the comparison is not explicit, it's still there. And my
whole point is that your title is false: size doesn't really matter for a
framework, at least at the size differences you're talking about. This is like
comparing cars based on the size of the stereo knobs.

